# What's up with this? on Ravelry



## Violet Rose (Apr 25, 2017)

I can't believe this is on Ravelry. I'm going to try to get it removed. I HATE stuff like this. I don't think it has a place anywhere. Very disappointed in Ravelry. I know it is marked "Mature". I am 60, have been a nurse for 35 years and raised 3 kids. I have pretty much seen and heard it all, so not much offends me. I still think people have to take a stand on this kind of trash being anywhere on the internet.

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/obama-is-the-ant-christ


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

By your Posting you are going to spread the bad stuff further as everyone checks out what is disturbing you on Ravelry.
Sorry for both.


----------



## Magna84 (Jun 26, 2013)

Please dont spread this kind of thing here on KP.


----------



## 1956 (Mar 31, 2018)

Ravelry must have been hacked. Don't download anything from ravelry it might contain a virus.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

.....


----------



## carolnest2 (Aug 29, 2017)

Pearls Girls said:


> By your Posting you are going to spread the bad stuff further as everyone checks out what is disturbing you on Ravelry.
> Sorry for both.


You are right. I looked just to see what the.fuss was about. Was that really a strangled puppy? When I was a kid the best way to sell a book was to have it banned in Boston.


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Why are you calling attention to it here?
It's only spreading it to people that probably would never have found it...


----------



## retiredwoman (Feb 25, 2014)

Violet Rose said:


> I can't believe this is on Ravelry. I'm going to try to get it removed. I HATE stuff like this. I don't think it has a place anywhere. Very disappointed in Ravelry. I know it is marked "Mature". I am 60, have been a nurse for 35 years and raised 3 kids. I have pretty much seen and heard it all, so not much offends me. I still think people have to take a stand on this kind of trash being anywhere on the internet.
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/obama-is-the-ant-christ


There are 9 vagina patterns on Ravelry. I just looked that up to see if there were any of those. That offends me. I wouldn't dream of asking Ravelry to remove them. Don't you understand this: Freedom of speech is freedom to offend.
Nobody is forcing you to make the object or even look at the pattern.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

carolnest2 said:


> You are right. I looked just to see what the.fuss was about. Was that really a strangled puppy? When I was a kid the best way to sell a book was to have it banned in Boston.


No, the puppy was a day old and not strangled. He's well, grown _and_ neutered, as anyone who'd bothered to read the comments would have also learned.

@Violet Rose, I thank you for posting that link here! I'll not be knitting it, but it's good to see that there are thinking beings on Ravelry. I see no reason for it to be removed. I detest any form of censorship.


----------



## Cookiecat (Jan 20, 2014)

mambrose3 said:


> There are 9 vagina patterns on Ravelry. I just looked that up to see if there were any of those. That offends me. I wouldn't dream of asking Ravelry to remove them. Don't you understand this: Freedom of speech is freedom to offend.
> Nobody is forcing you to make the object or even look at the pattern.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## knithacker (Dec 19, 2016)

Good grief ... It's a joke based on a meme. As a culture I wish we could stop being outraged all the time, it's exhausting. There are many serious issues to be outraged about, this is not one of them.


----------



## dv802 (Aug 4, 2013)

knithacker said:


> Good grief ... It's a joke based on a meme. As a culture I wish we could stop being outraged all the time, it's exhausting. There are many serious issues to be outraged about, this is not one of them.


I agree !!


----------



## csurface (Jan 11, 2015)

I agree with you. Thank you for pointing it out.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

How did you find it? You must have been looking very hard. It’s marked as ‘mature’ so why go there if you aren’t?


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

knithacker said:


> Good grief ... It's a joke based on a meme. As a culture I wish we could stop being outraged all the time, it's exhausting. There are many serious issues to be outraged about, this is not one of them.


 :sm24:


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

knithacker said:


> Good grief ... It's a joke based on a meme. As a culture I wish we could stop being outraged all the time, it's exhausting. There are many serious issues to be outraged about, this is not one of them.


????????????


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Violet Rose said:


> I can't believe this is on Ravelry. I'm going to try to get it removed. I HATE stuff like this. I don't think it has a place anywhere. Very disappointed in Ravelry. I know it is marked "Mature". I am 60, have been a nurse for 35 years and raised 3 kids. I have pretty much seen and heard it all, so not much offends me. I still think people have to take a stand on this kind of trash being anywhere on the internet.
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/obama-is-the-ant-christ


Have you sent a message to the ADMIN on Raverly. 
I have sent them a message in the past to ask a question and they were wonderful with responding.


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

????


----------



## gmomgil (Feb 11, 2015)

Oh my! Awful!


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

knithacker wrote:
Good grief ... It's a joke based on a meme. As a culture I wish we could stop being outraged all the time, it's exhausting. There are many serious issues to be outraged about, this is not one of them.


Ditto


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

knithacker said:


> Good grief ... It's a joke based on a meme. As a culture I wish we could stop being outraged all the time, it's exhausting. There are many serious issues to be outraged about, this is not one of them.


Good point!


----------



## chemknitter (Feb 5, 2014)

knithacker said:


> Good grief ... It's a joke based on a meme. As a culture I wish we could stop being outraged all the time, it's exhausting. There are many serious issues to be outraged about, this is not one of them.


 :sm24:


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

Violet Rose said:


> I can't believe this is on Ravelry. I'm going to try to get it removed. I HATE stuff like this. I don't think it has a place anywhere. Very disappointed in Ravelry. I know it is marked "Mature". I am 60, have been a nurse for 35 years and raised 3 kids. I have pretty much seen and heard it all, so not much offends me. I still think people have to take a stand on this kind of trash being anywhere on the internet.
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/obama-is-the-ant-christ


I will not open this. IT ENCOUAGES RANTS AND RAVES!


----------



## charlipayne48 (Oct 2, 2017)

pretty disgusting..


----------



## marciawm (Jun 2, 2015)

"Mature", must be the same as it is on TV, people into kinky, porn etc. I don't think it has anything to do with age. That said, I agree with you that this has no place in our public domain.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

knithacker said:


> Good grief ... It's a joke based on a meme. As a culture I wish we could stop being outraged all the time, it's exhausting. There are many serious issues to be outraged about, this is not one of them.


 :sm24:


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

marciawm said:


> "Mature", must be the same as it is on TV, people into kinky, porn etc. I don't think it has anything to do with age. That said, I agree with you that this has no place in our public domain.


I know what it means, so why search Ravelry for it unless you're hoping to be offended?


----------



## KitKat789 (May 17, 2016)

Violet Rose said:


> I can't believe this is on Ravelry. I'm going to try to get it removed. I HATE stuff like this. I don't think it has a place anywhere. Very disappointed in Ravelry. I know it is marked "Mature". I am 60, have been a nurse for 35 years and raised 3 kids. I have pretty much seen and heard it all, so not much offends me. I still think people have to take a stand on this kind of trash being anywhere on the internet.
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/obama-is-the-ant-christ


I respect your point of view but I'm not upset over the issue. Ravelry warns that the content is mature.


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

When a site says 'mature', they usually mean it. If it offends you, PM the Ravelry member, register your complaint with the owners of Ravelry, or ignore it. Calling others attention to it is not necessary. They can make their own decision when visiting Ravelry, or other sites. JMO

On Ravelry you can edit your profile. (for most it is your avatar in the upper right hand corner)

Privacy
Show a lightbulb when I am online
Show when I was last online
Accept Ravelry messages (suggested)
includes friend and comment notifications
Content filtering
*Hide photos that are not appropriate for all ages* (Check this box if you don't want access to see Mature ) You have to click on save to make it work.


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

Agree to register your complaint...on the bottom of the page there is a link.


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

I will not even go to the link based on what you said. Who needs a downer?


----------



## Feigy (Apr 26, 2014)

I hate disrespect directed to the President or the former President.


----------



## Byrney (Nov 9, 2015)

Isn’t it meant to ridicule the person who misspelled Antichrist? That’s how I viewed it, ridiculing the low IQ level of Trump supporters, not that I would ever do that of course.

I loved Obama, still do, wish he was back, but I found it funny. I was wondering around the house giggling “antchrist - what idiots, haha”.


----------



## azmaid (Feb 4, 2018)

It offends me that people want to censure others, it said mature don’t stick your nose in if your that sensitive!!


----------



## azmaid (Feb 4, 2018)

It offends me that people want to censure others, it said mature don’t stick your nose in if your that sensitive!!


----------



## KEgan (Feb 15, 2012)

That is appalling.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Violet Rose said:


> I can't believe this is on Ravelry. I'm going to try to get it removed. I HATE stuff like this. I don't think it has a place anywhere. Very disappointed in Ravelry. I know it is marked "Mature". I am 60, have been a nurse for 35 years and raised 3 kids. I have pretty much seen and heard it all, so not much offends me. I still think people have to take a stand on this kind of trash being anywhere on the internet.
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/obama-is-the-ant-christ


Some points come to mind, the first of which is that there has been stuff like this on Ravelry for many years. We are adults, we can do our own personal censoring or not, and we can't successfully remold the world to our personal likings; it's not an extension of ourselves and we don't get to make the call for everyone else. I find that avoiding this kind of published "whatever" is really easy to do and works perfectly. The idea of controlling the entire worldwide web is something that, if anyone ever finds a way to do it, would probably shut it down for most users and completely criminalize and/or politicize it.


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

In case you missed it!

On Ravelry you can edit your profile. (for most it is your avatar in the upper right hand corner)

Privacy
Show a lightbulb when I am online
Show when I was last online
Accept Ravelry messages (suggested)
includes friend and comment notifications
Content filtering
Hide photos that are not appropriate for all ages (Check this box if you don't want access to see Mature ) You have to click on save to make it work.


----------



## Byrney (Nov 9, 2015)

When we were young my brother was reading the paper and he read out loud “it says here there’s a grand pricks this afternoon”. My other brother laughed and said “it’s the Grand Prix, you idiot”. He never let him forget it and would often say “ Are you watching the grand pricks this afternoon Dave?” (names changed to protect the guilty). Isn’t this something similar, pointing out that the idiot who had it written it on his car couldn’t spell? I don’t think it’s a criticism of Obama at all. It’s laughing at (not with) his critics. Antchrist - what idiots.

Am I the only one who sees it this way?


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Byrney said:


> When we were young my brother was reading the paper and he read out loud "it says here there's a grand pricks this afternoon". My other brother laughed and said "it's the Grand Prix, you idiot". He never let him forget it and would often say " Are you watching the grand pricks this afternoon Dave?" (names changed to protect the guilty). Isn't this something similar, pointing out that the idiot who had it written it on his car couldn't spell? I don't think it's a criticism of Obama at all. It's laughing at (not with) his critics. Antchrist - what idiots.
> 
> Am I the only one who sees it this way?


Love it! We have loads of in jokes like that in our family too. And no, that's exactly how I see it too!


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Byrney said:


> Isn't it meant to ridicule the person who misspelled Antichrist? That's how I viewed it, ridiculing the low IQ level of Trump supporters, not that I would ever do that of course.
> 
> I loved Obama, still do, wish he was back, but I found it funny. I was wondering around the house giggling "antchrist - what idiots, haha".


????????????


----------



## ceejay42 (Nov 18, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> No, the puppy was a day old and not strangled. He's well, grown _and_ neutered, as anyone who'd bothered to read the comments would have also learned.
> 
> @Violet Rose, I thank you for posting that link here! I'll not be knitting it, but it's good to see that there are thinking beings on Ravelry. I see no reason for it to be removed. I detest any form of censorship.


 :sm24: :sm24: 
Can't say it better myself, so.... "what she^ said"


----------



## SFKnittwe (Jan 2, 2017)

I sent message to Admin asking them to remove and fix their filters. I urge everyone else to do the same.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Byrney said:


> Isn't it meant to ridicule the person who misspelled Antichrist? That's how I viewed it, ridiculing the low IQ level of Trump supporters, not that I would ever do that of course.
> 
> I loved Obama, still do, wish he was back, but I found it funny. I was wondering around the house giggling "antchrist - what idiots, haha".


Yes, the hat is Obama's head on an ant's body. Scandalous! Smelling salts please...


----------



## prico48 (Sep 27, 2012)

Nor is it the place for all the anti Trump patterns either. Please say you are as outraged by those also. 

Knitting should be the thread that we all have in common in spite of our differences.

Both sides have a responsibility to show respect to others who don’t share our opinions.


----------



## corkie (Sep 26, 2011)

what about the fornicating deer hat ? some thought it obscene, others funny.everyone has their own opinion. and that's ok. that's what freedom of the press is all about. I don't have to agree with everything printed , we would be walking around outraged all the time!!!


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

trish2222 said:


> Yes, the hat is Obama's head on an ant's body. Scandalous! Smelling salts please...


???? ????


----------



## Pittgirl (Jan 6, 2017)

knithacker said:


> Good grief ... It's a joke based on a meme. As a culture I wish we could stop being outraged all the time, it's exhausting. There are many serious issues to be outraged about, this is not one of them.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Byrney said:


> When we were young my brother was reading the paper and he read out loud "it says here there's a grand pricks this afternoon". My other brother laughed and said "it's the Grand Prix, you idiot". He never let him forget it and would often say " Are you watching the grand pricks this afternoon Dave?" (names changed to protect the guilty). Isn't this something similar, pointing out that the idiot who had it written it on his car couldn't spell? I don't think it's a criticism of Obama at all. It's laughing at (not with) his critics. Antchrist - what idiots.
> 
> Am I the only one who sees it this way?


No, you're not. For whatever reason, some folks just like to be outraged by really trivial stuff. I guess they totally missed the point. If anyone was being criticized, it was the dolt who wrote Antchrist in the dust of vehicle's rear window, and who probably hasn't a clue as to the meaning of antichrist anyway.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

csurface said:


> I agree with you. Thank you for pointing it out.





KEgan said:


> That is appalling.


Since both of you decided to not use Quote Reply, no one can know what you're talking about.


----------



## nhnona (Mar 27, 2013)

well said


----------



## Byrney (Nov 9, 2015)

nhnona said:


> well said


Thank you


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> By your Posting you are going to spread the bad stuff further as everyone checks out what is disturbing you on Ravelry.
> Sorry for both.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

krestiekrew said:


> Why are you calling attention to it here?
> It's only spreading it to people that probably would never have found it...


YES!! After reading your post, i did not read or look further. If you were offended pleaze don't pass it on.. thanks.


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

knithacker said:


> Good grief ... It's a joke based on a meme. As a culture I wish we could stop being outraged all the time, it's exhausting. There are many serious issues to be outraged about, this is not one of them.


 I am totally agree with you on this one !.. Some "knitters' have lost their minds and want us to loose ours also !!! Just calm down and knit those simple things, that brings you happiness ! 
:sm24: :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

How sad to have such an empty life that these people need to create items of political garbage.


----------



## yarnfreak15 (Jan 22, 2016)

knithacker said:


> Good grief ... It's a joke based on a meme. As a culture I wish we could stop being outraged all the time, it's exhausting. There are many serious issues to be outraged about, this is not one of them.


Also, the joke was based on the spelling of the word on the car rather than Obama, the president was the set up for the joke not the prime subject. Once the context was established, I did find it funny. If this meme was more well known, I would have gotten it faster. So I could see how this could be taken wrong. Moral of this story I guess is: before jumping to conclusions it's better to dig a little deeper first.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

yarnfreak15 said:


> Also, the joke was based on the spelling of the word on the car rather than Obama, the president was the set up for the joke not the prime subject. Once the context was established, I did find it funny. If this meme was more well known, I would have gotten it faster. So I could see how this could be taken wrong. Moral of this story I guess is: *before jumping to conclusions, it's better to dig a little deeper first.*


YES!!! :sm24:


----------



## RenewedKnitter (Aug 20, 2014)

I saw the title so decided not to open it, still won't. One can only avoid trash as much as possible which is getting harder these days. If admin was still here, that would be the one to report to.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

RenewedKnitter said:


> I saw the title so decided not to open it, still won't. One can only avoid trash as much as possible which is getting harder these days. If admin was still here, that would be the one to report to.


Umm ... What makes you imagine that the administrator of KP could possibly do anything about what appears on a different website owned by someone else??

Since you couldn't be bothered looking at the Ravelry page, you missed some humour. Your loss.


----------



## tygereye (Sep 1, 2016)

To each their own but any one giving this much power to a human needs their head and heart examined in mho! I would have just not downloaded it and gone on.. the fewer downloads they get the more powerful the message is "no way"!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Someone saw and photographed this:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Someone else expanded upon that photo and made this meme:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Personally, I think the whole thing is hysterical! 
The Raveler who made a chart to depict an ant (insect) and another to _very vaguely_ depict President Obama's head with a halo was just going along with the existing meme, and in no way being disrespectful ... except possibly of the ignorance of whoever scrawled on that vehicle's rear window.

If we have lost the ability to laugh, we've lost most of what makes us humans.


----------



## Byrney (Nov 9, 2015)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Personally, I think the whole thing is hysterical!
> The Raveler who made a chart to depict an ant (insect) and another to _very vaguely_ depict President Obama's head with a halo was just going along with the existing meme, and in no way being disrespectful ... except possibly of the ignorance of whoever scrawled on that vehicle's rear window.
> 
> If we have lost the ability to laugh, we've lost most of what makes us humans.


I still keep giggling


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

knithacker said:


> Good grief ... It's a joke based on a meme. As a culture I wish we could stop being outraged all the time, it's exhausting. There are many serious issues to be outraged about, this is not one of them.


 :sm04: :sm04: :sm05: yes!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Personally, I think the whole thing is hysterical!
> The Raveler who made a chart to depict an ant (insect) and another to _very vaguely_ depict President Obama's head with a halo was just going along with the existing meme, and in no way being disrespectful ... except possibly of the ignorance of whoever scrawled on that vehicle's rear window.
> 
> If we have lost the ability to laugh, we've lost most of what makes us humans.


My naughty face won't stop grinning...whatever shall do? Perhaps a loud guffaw will wipe it off?


----------



## Sealcookie (Nov 11, 2015)

????????


----------



## Violet Rose (Apr 25, 2017)

Every once in a while I will go to the Ravelry homepage for inspiration and look through a few pages. This item was just there, thrown in with the baby blankets and shawls. I didn't even know that there was a "mature" section and I don't see anything mature about that picture. It is there to shock. Sometimes I look at patterns with my daughter and granddaughter. I would hate for the little girl to see something so mean and ugly. It seems that decent people have no rights anymore. It's those who want to be mean and take things to the extreme that have those rights.

I brought this to the attention of the kind people that use Ravelry to look for patterns with their loved ones so that they will know that this type of stuff is on there. I love Ravelry and use it almost daily. I thought it was just for patterns. Had no idea it was an outlet for those "immature" people that get a kick out of spreading racism and cruelty to animals. Thank you to those who support my freedom of speech and understand my concern.


----------



## Violet Rose (Apr 25, 2017)

Mombr4, I have sent a message to the Admin at Ravelry. Haven't heard back yet.


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> By your Posting you are going to spread the bad stuff further as everyone checks out what is disturbing you on Ravelry.
> Sorry for both.


Amen.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Violet Rose said:


> I can't believe this is on Ravelry. I'm going to try to get it removed. I HATE stuff like this. I don't think it has a place anywhere. Very disappointed in Ravelry. I know it is marked "Mature". I am 60, have been a nurse for 35 years and raised 3 kids. I have pretty much seen and heard it all, so not much offends me. I still think people have to take a stand on this kind of trash being anywhere on the internet.
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/obama-is-the-ant-christ


You can report it on Ravelry, please do so!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Violet Rose said:


> I can't believe this is on Ravelry. I'm going to try to get it removed. I HATE stuff like this. I don't think it has a place anywhere. Very disappointed in Ravelry. I know it is marked "Mature". I am 60, have been a nurse for 35 years and raised 3 kids. I have pretty much seen and heard it all, so not much offends me. I still think people have to take a stand on this kind of trash being anywhere on the internet.
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/obama-is-the-ant-christ


Contact Ravelry! Not us. It's another hacker just like this site was attacked.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Contact Ravelry! Not us. It's another hacker just like this site was attacked.


Perhaps, before jumping to conclusions, one might actually *read*. 
It is *NOT* a hacker. 
It's nothing to be all upset about. 
It's called humour, but _that_ seems to be utterly lacking in some souls.


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

SFKnittwe said:


> I sent message to Admin asking them to remove and fix their filters. I urge everyone else to do the same.


Are you going to look at each mature listing on Ravelry and have them deleted? It is listed as mature. Change your setting, don't go there, or whatever, but censuring others is not your job. The owners of Ravelry decide what is allowed.

I have my setting to exclude the mature on Ravelry and so can you. You find that offensive and I find 'do-gooders' who want to make decisions for others offensive. Perhaps I find a category that I don't want to see. Should I ask them to 'fix' it for my convenience. Really.

If you have time to look at all of them, perhaps you could make a list of those so that everyone can view them. Ravelry is free, don't mess with it. Just MY opinion.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jmcret05 said:


> Are you going to look at each mature listing on Ravelry and have them deleted? It is listed as mature. Change your setting, don't go there, or whatever, but censuring others is not your job. The owners of Ravelry decide what is allowed.
> 
> I have my setting to exclude the mature on Ravelry and so can you. You find that offensive and I find 'do-gooders' who want to make decisions for others offensive. Perhaps I find a category that I don't want to see. Should I ask them to 'fix' it for my convenience. Really.
> 
> If you have time to look at all of them, perhaps you could make a list of those so that everyone can view them. Ravelry is free, don't mess with it. Just MY opinion.


. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

Violet Rose said:


> Had no idea it was an outlet for those "immature" people that get a kick out of spreading racism and cruelty to animals. Thank you to those who support my freedom of speech and understand my concern.


For the record, there was no animal cruelty. That is a puppy sleeping. It's probably from a big litter of all the same color pups, very common with labs. Breeders/owners will tie different colors of rick-rack around their necks to tell them apart. The rick-rack is less apt to come undone and slip off. Watch "Too Cute" on Animal Planet, you'll see it being done.


----------



## PhoneGal (Dec 12, 2016)

At first reading your post I automatically assumed I'd see something pornographic. This is nothing as bad as the icky, nasty post on HERE (there was a warning before hand!) with knitted "female parts". I thought that was much worse. That rav post wasn't even that bad- if it were threatening against the past president, that would be one thing.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

What is with gofukeku post. A nasty troll. I am putting the poster on ignore. I am not going to open the link.


----------



## Byrney (Nov 9, 2015)

Violet Rose said:


> Every once in a while I will go to the Ravelry homepage for inspiration and look through a few pages. This item was just there, thrown in with the baby blankets and shawls. I didn't even know that there was a "mature" section and I don't see anything mature about that picture. It is there to shock. Sometimes I look at patterns with my daughter and granddaughter. I would hate for the little girl to see something so mean and ugly. It seems that decent people have no rights anymore. It's those who want to be mean and take things to the extreme that have those rights.
> 
> I brought this to the attention of the kind people that use Ravelry to look for patterns with their loved ones so that they will know that this type of stuff is on there. I love Ravelry and use it almost daily. I thought it was just for patterns. Had no idea it was an outlet for those "immature" people that get a kick out of spreading racism and cruelty to animals. Thank you to those who support my freedom of speech and understand my concern.


I think you may have missed the point of the joke. It isn't ridiculing the past president at all.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Knitted by Nan said:


> What is with gofukeku post. A nasty troll. I am putting the poster on ignore. I am not going to open the link.


It would appear that Admin is not entirely absent; that spammer's posts have all been deleted. Yay!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

jmcret05 said:


> Are you going to look at each mature listing on Ravelry and have them deleted? It is listed as mature. Change your setting, don't go there, or whatever, but censuring others is not your job. The owners of Ravelry decide what is allowed.
> 
> I have my setting to exclude the mature on Ravelry and so can you. You find that offensive and I find 'do-gooders' who want to make decisions for others offensive. Perhaps I find a category that I don't want to see. Should I ask them to 'fix' it for my convenience. Really.
> 
> If you have time to look at all of them, perhaps you could make a list of those so that everyone can view them. Ravelry is free, don't mess with it. Just MY opinion.


 :sm24:


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

Congratulations to the OP. You have managed to give the 'designer' more attention than this deserved. If that 'pattern' offended you, then you should be very careful in searching Ravelry, or the internet in general, with almost any words you can imagine. 

These images are out there and like our daily lives, some make sense, some are troubling, some are offensive, and some just want to make you knit. You can't fix anyone but yourself and any attempt is wasted energy. Try to enjoy today--it will be gone before you know it. 6


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

Violet Rose said:


> Mombr4, I have sent a message to the Admin at Ravelry. Haven't heard back yet.


You probably won't be hearing back. There were two (maybe more) threads about that pattern and a different pattern in the For the Love of Ravelry forum. In those threads they explained how to filter what you see on the website. They won't remove it. There's no reason to. They even knew those patterns were coming before they hit their website. If you read the threads in their forum, you'd know that. Btw, that is an actual charted pattern, not just a funny meme. The reason why those two patterns kept coming up in the Hot Right Now section was because someone, like you, provided a link for everyone. As long as people do that, it will remain an extremely popular page.

Personally, I don't like snakes, but you sure wouldn't catch me messaging Ravelry to remove all the snake patterns.


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

It amazes me how some folks think they can 'demand' how other websites are managed and what they are 'allowed' to provide as content.
(Especially when the one site in question) provides users with the tools to 'filter out' such content.

So you don't like the content (of ANY site)?
You back out of the site, never to return, turn the corner, adios. )


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

There are things to be outraged about, and then there are things to be *OUTRAGED * about. This pattern, along with many others found on Ravelry are hardly at the top of my list. You clearly didn't read any of the comments about the pattern or the puppy. She's not condoning animal cruelty, she's not condoning porn. Its simply a knitting pattern, and as such a form of expression for the designer.

If you want to be outraged about something why not this?

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-546648-1.html

Or even this?

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-546236-1.html

ETA: You've opened a can of worms that was best left sealed.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

knithacker said:


> Good grief ... It's a joke based on a meme. As a culture I wish we could stop being outraged all the time, it's exhausting. There are many serious issues to be outraged about, this is not one of them.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Violet Rose said:


> Every once in a while I will go to the Ravelry homepage for inspiration and look through a few pages. This item was just there, thrown in with the baby blankets and shawls. I didn't even know that there was a "mature" section and I don't see anything mature about that picture. It is there to shock. Sometimes I look at patterns with my daughter and granddaughter. I would hate for the little girl to see something so mean and ugly. It seems that decent people have no rights anymore. It's those who want to be mean and take things to the extreme that have those rights.
> 
> I brought this to the attention of the kind people that use Ravelry to look for patterns with their loved ones so that they will know that this type of stuff is on there. I love Ravelry and use it almost daily. I thought it was just for patterns. Had no idea it was an outlet for those "immature" people that get a kick out of spreading racism and cruelty to animals. Thank you to those who support my freedom of speech and understand my concern.


It's clear that you have not read all the replies on this thread. The background of this item was explained clearly. It is a joke. It is not racist nor was any animal cruelty involved. Your mistake IMO was posting your concern here. It's your business if you wanted to contact Rav's admin, but in the future it would behoove you to read closely before making assumptions about what you think you saw and what you think it means.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

You are correct, as I had not known about this before now, and yes I did check it out.


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

John's old lady said:


> It's clear that you have not read all the replies on this thread. The background of this item was explained clearly. It is a joke. It is not racist nor was any animal cruelty involved. Your mistake IMO was posting your concern here. It's your business if you wanted to contact Rav's admin, but in the future it would behoove you to read closely before making assumptions about what you think you saw and what you think it means.


It's OK, the people at Rav are probably having one helluva laugh at her expense. Animal cruelty?! :sm23:


----------



## azmaid (Feb 4, 2018)

It is a pattern


----------



## grannykeever (May 11, 2016)

I feel the same as you. Even though I don't particularly care for him. Ravelry, Knitting Paradise etc is no place for that. Maybe it's our age...I'm 58.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

knithacker said:


> Good grief ... It's a joke based on a meme. As a culture I wish we could stop being outraged all the time, it's exhausting. There are many serious issues to be outraged about, this is not one of them.


 :sm24:


----------



## Byrney (Nov 9, 2015)

grannykeever said:


> I feel the same as you. Even though I don't particularly care for him. Ravelry, Knitting Paradise etc is no place for that. Maybe it's our age...I'm 58.


Don't particularly care for who - the bloke with the car?


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Byrney said:


> Don't particularly care for who - the bloke with the car?


????????????


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Byrney said:


> Don't particularly care for who - the bloke with the car?


. :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jmcret05 said:


> Congratulations to the OP. You have managed to give the 'designer' more attention than this deserved. If that 'pattern' offended you, then you should be very careful in searching Ravelry, or the internet in general, with almost any words you can imagine.
> 
> These images are out there and like our daily lives, some make sense, some are troubling, some are offensive, and some just want to make you knit. *You can't fix anyone but yourself* and any attempt is wasted energy. Try to enjoy today--it will be gone before you know it. 6


. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

cah said:


> You probably won't be hearing back. There were two (maybe more) threads about that pattern and a different pattern in the For the Love of Ravelry forum. In those threads they explained how to filter what you see on the website. They won't remove it. There's no reason to. They even knew those patterns were coming before they hit their website. If you read the threads in their forum, you'd know that. Btw, that is an actual charted pattern, not just a funny meme. The reason why those two patterns kept coming up in the Hot Right Now section was because someone, like you, provided a link for everyone. As long as people do that, it will remain an extremely popular page.
> 
> Personally, I don't like snakes, but you sure wouldn't catch me messaging Ravelry to remove all the snake patterns.


. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

My heart says to get it off Ravelry.

But my head asks if that would mean that all the pussy hats would have to go, too.

There _is_ a difference here, though. The Obama one seems to be bigoted and racist, and possibly inciting to violence. The pussy hats are stating a political preference. There is a _big_ difference there.

Some people make freedom of speech really obnoxious, but we can't get rid of it just because some people are jerks.


----------



## Byrney (Nov 9, 2015)

IndigoSpinner said:


> My heart says to get it off Ravelry.
> 
> But my head asks if that would mean that all the pussy hats would have to go, too.
> 
> ...


I am truly amazed at the number of people who don't understand who the hat (and the meme) is making fun of. It isn't making fun of Obama. It isn't racist. It's making fun of the person who can't spell Antichrist. It is laughing at the dimwit who wrote "Obama is the antchrist" on his car - ANTCHRIST, not Antichrist. That is who the joke is making fun of. It's ridiculing Obama haters.

Perhaps I'm wrong. Perhaps it SHOULD be removed, because there are so many people out there for whom it is just too clever.


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

Byrney said:


> I am truly amazed at the number of people who don't understand who the hat (and the meme) is making fun of. It isn't making fun of Obama. It isn't racist. It's making fun of the person who can't spell Antichrist. It is laughing at the dimwit who wrote "Obama is the antchrist" on his car - ANTCHRIST, not Antichrist. That is who the joke is making fun of. It's ridiculing Obama haters.
> .


You're exactly correct, Byrney. I think even Mr. Obama would find it hilarious.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

I find it interesting that the OP hasn't returned to report on her success or failure in having Ravelry remove the _ offensive projects. _


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Byrney said:


> I am truly amazed at the number of people who don't understand who the hat (and the meme) is making fun of. It isn't making fun of Obama. It isn't racist. It's making fun of the person who can't spell Antichrist. It is laughing at the dimwit who wrote "Obama is the antchrist" on his car - ANTCHRIST, not Antichrist. That is who the joke is making fun of. It's ridiculing Obama haters.
> 
> Perhaps I'm wrong. Perhaps it SHOULD be removed, because there are so many people out there for whom it is just too clever.


I'm amazed too. It's been pointed out ad nauseam and still it flies over heads. You can lead a horse to water.....


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> I find it interesting that the OP hasn't returned to report on her success or failure in having Ravelry remove the _ offensive projects. _


I think we can predict the outcome!


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

Tacky, tasteless IMHO. But freedom of speech requires that I have to put up with tacky and tasteless (and worse) to insure my right to say what I want.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

KateLyn11 said:


> Tacky, tasteless IMHO. But freedom of speech requires that I have to put up with tacky and tasteless (and worse) to insure my right to say what I want.


Amen!!


----------



## Damiano (Nov 15, 2016)

Why look for that which offends you, and WHY spread it to thers?


----------



## Byrney (Nov 9, 2015)

Damiano said:


> Why look for that which offends you, and WHY spread it to thers?


So that others can explain it to her perhaps?


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Byrney said:


> So that others can explain it to her perhaps?


Well that clearly didn't work. :sm16:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Damiano said:


> *Why look for that which offends you*, and WHY spread it to others?


My guess is that Violet Rose won't be offering any explanation.


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> No, the puppy was a day old and not strangled. He's well, grown _and_ neutered, as anyone who'd bothered to read the comments would have also learned.
> 
> @Violet Rose, I thank you for posting that link here! I'll not be knitting it, but it's good to see that there are thinking beings on Ravelry. I see no reason for it to be removed. I detest any form of censorship.


I'm exhausted by all of the hate, racism, and political assault that comes at me every single day from all sides. I thought Ravelry was a safe place for the knitting/crochet community. Today's atmosphere condones anything that is tasteless and offensive in the name of free speech, no matter how disrespectful and scummy it is. Thinking beings???? Why is Ravelry a platform for political spewing? Pick another platform - there's plenty out there for "thinking beings" that have no conscience, boundaries or filters. Now, my safe place (Ravelry) feels tainted.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

KnittingNut said:


> I'm exhausted by all of the hate, racism, and political assault that comes at me every single day from all sides. I thought Ravelry was a safe place for the knitting/crochet community. Today's atmosphere condones anything that is tasteless and offensive in the name of free speech, no matter how disrespectful and scummy it is. Thinking beings???? Why is Ravelry a platform for political spewing? Pick another platform - there's plenty out there for "thinking beings" that have no conscience, boundaries or filters. Now, my safe place (Ravelry) feels tainted.


You would never have even seen it on Ravelry if the OP hadn't chosen to post it here. I'm on Ravelry often, more so than on KP for sure, and I'm yet to be assaulted by anything there?


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

beanscene said:


> You would never have even seen it on Ravelry if the OP hadn't chosen to post it here. I'm on Ravelry often, more so than on KP for sure, and I'm yet to be assaulted by anything there?


You're right. I'm on Ravelry every day, several times even, and have not seen anything like this before. I'm not looking for this crap, but I'm sure there is an audience out there that is. They always seem to be reaching into the chum bucket.....


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

KnittingNut said:


> You're right. I'm on Ravelry every day, several times even, and have not seen anything like this before. I'm not looking for this crap, but I'm sure there is an audience out there that is. They always seem to be reaching into the chum bucket.....


I think if you don't look you won't see! Unless some kind KPer flags it up to us.


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

I guess the answer is to be vigilant, and not to buy into the rhetoric.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

Not long ago someone posted a quote that basically said what you put into your head in quiet times is what comes out during stressful times. That quote reasonated with me, so I have decided to start using the ignore button, as much as I pains me. I will not block anyone who disagress with my point of view. I’ve learned a lot from those with whom I’ve been able to have adult discussions. But if your way of handling disagreement involves rudeness and name calling I won’t be reading your posts and will back away from any discussions that devolve. I fully support your right to say whatever you wish, I just don’t want that kind of garbage in my head. So if you find yourself on my ignore list, it isn’t because of your views, just the attacking way you express them. You might try using sugar rather than vinegar to express your points of view.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

KateLyn11 said:


> Not long ago someone posted a quote that basically said what you put into your head in quiet times is what comes out during stressful times. That quote reasonated with me, so I have decided to start using the ignore button, as much as I pains me. I will not block anyone who disagress with my point of view. I've learned a lot from those with whom I've been able to have adult discussions. But if your way of handling disagreement involves rudeness and name calling I won't be reading your posts and will back away from any discussions that devolve. I fully support your right to say whatever you wish, I just don't want that kind of garbage in my head. So if you find yourself on my ignore list, it isn't because of your views, just the attacking way you express them. You might try using sugar rather than vinegar to express your points of view.


There is always a nice way and a nasty way to put one's point and one can very quickly ascertain who isn't worth engaging with!


----------



## grannykeever (May 11, 2016)

Its things like this that caused me to stop using ravelry.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

grannykeever said:


> Its things like this that caused me to stop using ravelry.


Sad that you allow your actions to be controlled by others'.

Ravelry is - in my opinion - a valuable resource for anyone who enjoys playing with yarn. 
As in any group of humans, there are all stripes. I am able to pick and choose what pleases me. I'm sorry for those who aren't.

By the way, had you noticed that this topic is close to four years old?


----------

